# New OEM wiper blades



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

After 1.5 years and 2 winters with liberal use of windshield washer fluid with the most alcohol reasonably available, my passenger side wiper blade ripped. I decided to see how much new OEM blades would be. $26 after tax, I walked out of a local dealer with two new OEM Delco blades. The originals worked very well for me, so I did not want to mess around with finding out what aftermarket blades worked well. 

Part numbers are:
Driver side (left side): 95161605
Passenger side (right side): 95171606

I got a little excited to see the drivers side blade have the same deflector on it as the factory blade!









If you need wiper blades, give your dealer a try. It just may end up being reasonable to go OEM. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

anco's. $6 a piece, work great.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

jdubb11 said:


> anco's. $6 a piece, work great.


Are these just the inserts? I haven't seen full blades this cheap for years.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> anco's. $6 a piece, work great.


Yeah got to try those. Anco refills work perfect on my 2004 GTO - but man do they fall apart fast - they are very thin blades - but cheap. So far my stock Cruze blades are going on two years.


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

obermd said:


> Are these just the inserts? I haven't seen full blades this cheap for years.


i get them at fleet farm. its not just the blade but the whole"bracket" that snaps onto the arm of the car.
ANCO AeroVantage Wiper Blades - Mills Fleet Farm the ones i buy are in a yellow jacket, not this blue one, so idk if these are exact ones i buy or not. 
ANCO 31-Series 31-24 Wiper Blade - 24", (Pack of 1) : Amazon.com : Automotive looks like this is the way to go, just need to order enough for free shipping.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Man, my OEM blades streaked like crazy like 4 months into owning the car. Lines, like they weren't applying full pressure to the windshield.

Bosch Icons and I couldn't be happier with em.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks for reminding me. I need to get blades also!


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Every Anco wiper I've used has been awful for the short time it lived. I remember needing to pull over to fix an Anco blade when it popped apart during a snow squall. And fighting with them during installation when others bought them. They are cheap for a reason: junk. 

If you live somewhere the wipers are needed 1-2 months a year, they have their place. Otherwise, spend a little more on a better one. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I replaced mine with Bosch Icons and I love them.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

jblackburn said:


> Man, my OEM blades streaked like crazy like 4 months into owning the car. Lines, like they weren't applying full pressure to the windshield.
> 
> Bosch Icons and I couldn't be happier with em.



I really like the cleaner look on the car and the fact that it has the same airfoil designed right into the blade. No heavy metal air foil like the stock blade. 

Hated how much the stock passenger blade stuck up in the parked position(can see it sticking up at base of windshield on passenger side from drivers seat), the Icon is still visible but slightly lower profile. 

Funny thing is all the Silverado trucks and equinoxes use Beam style like the icons, guess GM cheaped out on the cruze.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> . I remember needing to pull over to fix an Anco blade when it popped apart during a snow squall. And fighting with them during installation when others bought them. They are cheap for a reason: junk.
> 
> If you live somewhere the wipers are needed 1-2 months a year, they have their place. Otherwise, spend a little more on a better one.



Could be. I do not drive my 2004 GTO in the winter when there is snow on the roads. Rear drive/lots of torque / 6sp Manual / bad combo in the snow. I am trying to keep my GTO as original as possible and the Ancos fit the stock wiper arms. You are right - if I get a year out of them I am lucky - but I only have 35K on my car since I got it new in March 2005.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

One thing I noticed between my 2011 LS and my 2012 Eco, My Eco does not have the fins on the blades like my 2011 did. Another production change like the DRL light on the speed o like my LS had that the Eco does not! Another cost saving measure I am sure. Who cares I paid less for my 2012 than my 2011!!!!!!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I care , Patman ..I just don't GAF.........these Oem going on three years will do me just fine !


----------

